# Plastic runners that glass sits in on viv



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive just bought a bookcase from argos to build my own viv

where does everyone get the glass and glass runners from?

thanks a lot in advance

jonnyboy


:notworthy:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

if thats the extra wide one I've just converted two of those myself 
got my glass runners, door pulls etc from vivtronics; the glass I got free from a friend 

good luck with the viv


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

it was the cheapest one that looked decent. 17 quid or something mate

gunna start off small and if this goes ok ill do it on a bigger scale. risking more money lol


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

can't resist it - here's one I did earlier!!!!

the tall extra deep one with 2 drawers:









and now:









runners, handles, wedges etc etc I always get mine from Lotus Nut :no1: so pm him ok


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

wow thats a beaut

looks great


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

you can get runners from b and q too. metal ones for bigger heavy duty vivs and plastic ones.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

glass runners - markandwend, lotus nut, exotic reptile housing (usernames on here).

Glass - your local glazier.


----------



## python12 (Jan 25, 2008)

*runners*

anyone herd of savoy timber i get my runners from there, 3m lengths deap for top a shallow for the bottoms

£1.70 per length


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

online store called polywog does them for a few pounds.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

*glass runners*

Hi,I got clear stick on door handles from Loobylou221,her name is in the classified equipment section,they were only2.50 for 2 pairs inc p&p and service was great,think they also do the door runners.A word fo warning don't use vivbuilder as they were rubbish and I am not the only one to say so,I am still waiting for equipment or a refund from them after months.Loobyloo is with custom made vivs,rainham,essex you can google them.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

linda60 said:


> Hi,I got clear stick on door handles from Loobylou221,her name is in the classified equipment section,they were only2.50 for 2 pairs inc p&p and service was great,think they also do the door runners.A word fo warning don't use vivbuilder as they were rubbish and I am not the only one to say so,I am still waiting for equipment or a refund from them after months.Loobyloo is with custom made vivs,rainham,essex you can google them.


 

Ooooh Thanks Linda, glad u were happy with the service!!

Yes we stock runners, handles and a top quality air vent with little teeth to hold into place. In my opinion, the best one on the market!


----------

